# Ingrown Hairs on Eyebrow?



## mspocket (Jun 14, 2013)

So I've recently started getting my eyebrows threaded instead of waxed. The last 3 times I'd got it done, it was pretty painful, but then again, so is waxing. Then, this past time, it hurt more than usual--to the point that I was nearly trying to squirm away. But I got through it (even though the lady did a TERRIBLE job, but that's irrelevant) and a day or two later I noticed a few small pimple-looking blemishes above my eyebrow. They were also very sore. It has now been weeks and they have not gone away, and they even still hurt. I mentioned it to my friend and she said they were probably ingrown hairs, which makes sense. What do you think? How should I get rid of them? Should I stop getting my eyebrows threaded?


----------



## Airi Magdalene (Jun 16, 2013)

That happened to me and it's why I'm not longer up with the threading craze. SO not worth it. 
I'm not a dermatologist or anything. I'm just a makeup artist, so use your best judgement on how to handle it.

What I did was wash my face, sanitize my hands, and pop the ingrown hairs like pimples. Some stuff came out, like a when popping a white head, but the hair also popped through. It hurt to do, but an hour later, it felt so much better compared to how it felt before and almost all the redness was gone.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the input! I'm so glad I'm not the only person who's suffered from skin issues from eyebrow threading. Even though threading makes my eyebrows look great, I don't think it's worth all the skin issues.


----------



## Airi Magdalene (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm referencing this thread in my next MuT blog post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 18, 2013)

Like Airi said, this thread was referenced, but also you can find even more inforation in her article, here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/eyebrow-maintenance-what-method-should-you-choose


----------



## mspocket (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Airi Magdalene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm referencing this thread in my next MuT blog post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like Airi said, this thread was referenced, but also you can find even more inforation in her article, here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/eyebrow-maintenance-what-method-should-you-choose


 Thanks for the link! Your article has some good information  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Airi Magdalene (Jun 18, 2013)

No problem. I hoped it would be useful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Honey CloudsSPA (Jul 5, 2013)

I am an aesthetician and I personally don't recommend threading for the eyebrows. Its completely unnatural and painful for the brows. Stick with waxing and tweezing because this pulls the hair from the root where as threading doesn't. If you are still suffering from the ingrown hairs at this point I would suggest. Taking a shower and allow the steam to hit your face or even put a steam towel on your brows allowing the pores to open up, then either exfoliate the area or at this point the ingrown will be easier to tweeze out.

Hope that helps!

Honey Clouds!


----------



## mspocket (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you very much Honey Clouds! I agree, I just don't think that eyebrow threading is worth the trouble!


----------

